# excision of hidradenitis of scalp



## Deadpd (Mar 9, 2009)

Does anyone know the CPT for an exision of a hidradenitis of scalp with complex closure.  The only thing I come up with is for inguinal, or perianal,perineal/umbilical.  Is there one for the scalp?  Please help me!!


----------



## Leanne (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't find anything specific to hidradenitis of scalp either so I would consider a benign lesion excision of the scalp code billed in addition to an intermediate or complex closure of scalp.

Hope that helps!


----------

